# 3 kW Power Dish by Infinia



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

I like this product: 3kW per Dish! And I hope this product will become affordable soon.











"3.2 kW AC (STC DC approximate equivalent rating: 3.83 kW)*
24% peak conversion efficiency
Powered by a highly reliable, no-maintenance, free-piston Stirling engine
Helium working fluid
Sealed unit
Closed-loop cooling system
Precision dual-axis tracking
Zero-alignment optics
240 VAC 1-phase, 208 VAC 3-phase
15.4 feet (4.7 m) diameter dish
21 feet (6.4 m) tall
1,900 lbs. (860 kg)
CE Declaration of Compliance & CEC (California) Listed - in process; ETL Certified UL-1741 and IEEE 1547.1
Five components easily transported and quickly assembled onsite: Heat Drive, Chassis, Reflector, Precision Dual-Axis Tracker & Power Electronics/Control System
Quiet operation < 65 DbA at 10 meters (conversational volume)
Requires minimal system maintenance. Coolant changed at 5-yr intervals, tracker oil every 10-yrs. Mirror cleaning to ensure maximum performance will be site-dependent"
PowerDish

The very attractive video is posted here:
http://www.infiniacorp.com/powerdish.html

http://www.borisromanov.com/solar_supplemental_heating_system.php


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

$20k ?

Does sound a little steep.


----------



## Newlife (May 27, 2012)

I've seen a couple of youtube videos where someone built something similar using old sat. dishes.

I've been itching to get something like this or try my hand at making something similar.

If these folks could get the price down quite a bit more; these things would sell like hotcakes!!!

Anyone know of any good links for sterling engines (DIY or workable...not the toys?)


----------

